# Ruby Clown Cichlids/Rams



## tbromme2232 (Jul 26, 2012)

Recently bought some Ruby Clown Cichlids which are a tier of Ram Cichlid, and they seem to be on a hunger strike. Bought them some quality food, and they don't even know it exists. I've tried Tubifex, Omega One Cichlid Food, and Tetra Flakes. They're very recent additions, but I just want them to do well in the tank. Do you think I should just give them another day or two before I try feeding? PS: They have great energy and good coloration. Input would be appreciated. :fish:


----------



## tbromme2232 (Jul 26, 2012)

:-? No one's gonna help me out here? Someone has to know....


----------



## Bd79 (Apr 11, 2011)

Assuming you mean the fish better known as a Bolivian ram, I'd be patient. They aren't the most aggressive eaters. In any event, fish can go a while without food, so I wouldn't worry. I'd think the food you have is fine, if it sinks. They tend to feed from the bottom of the tank.


----------



## Jeff W (Jan 4, 2009)

These fish are very shy, lots of plant cover and frequent water changes seems to help. Mine hid all the time when i was in the fish room then I would look through the glass window from outside the room and they would be out eating. It took 2 to 3 weeks before they would even do that. Try feeding live or frozen foods. Black worms, bloodworms etc.


----------



## tbromme2232 (Jul 26, 2012)

Thank you both. I just need that piece of mind knowing that the fish are ok.


----------

